# Retired Military Working Dog



## AllyMW (May 26, 2012)

Has anyone adopted a retired military working dog? If so, How was the experience with adopting & how was the dog in general? My Husband (A Us Army Vet) & I were thinking about adopting a MWD sometime in the future when we get our own house but just wanted to hear people's experiences.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I so want to do this too! I'm in East Texas and from what I've read most of the retired dogs come through San Antonio. I'm looking forward to hearing more about it


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Military Working Dog Adoptions and Lackland AFB has info.

Our Mission


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

I have stood the flagline with retired MWD Beyco. She's very well behaved with people, but she's had some DA issues with her owner's other female GSD. Otherwise, is a great dog and has rather become a star among the people I hang out with! Just remember these dogs are older and may have some accompanying issues that older dogs have.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i have often wondered why these dogs are not placed with returning vets that are suffering with some traumatic issues.


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

Just read an ariticle on MWD but info for folks living in South Texas:

Also adopted Tuesday at Lackland were two Belgian Malinoises. One will be used by the San Antonio Police Department as a cadaver and search-and-rescue dog. The other, a mature puppy, went home with its former foster family after failing to meet standards for military duty.
Lackland is in urgent need of South Texans to foster pups for military duty for a few months at a time. For more information, contact the base at 210-671-3686 or [email protected].


----------



## AllyMW (May 26, 2012)

was it expensive?? I am super interested! but it wouldn't be for a few years until we get our own place! But I am so passionate about the military working dogs!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

From what I've read, the dogs are placed for free- no cost at all to the adopting family.


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

I know 2 people who own retired military working dogs. One is a veterinarian for the military working dogs and the other one is a vet technician for the military working dogs. 

The MWDs are a valuable tool for the military and they work them hard. Most are retired due to medical conditions and you have to be willing to care for them.

The vet techs dog was retired due to a detached retina. He settled into retirement nicely and was living the good life for a few years. He passed away in June at the age of 12. He served his country well. 

I don't know what is wrong with the veterinarian's dog, but he is definately more aggressive to other animals and to some people.

These dogs are highly trained and need a firm leader. They have lived their lives in kennels when they aren't working or training, so they have to adjust to being in a home.

I think it's wonderful that these dogs get to enjoy their retirement and kudos to those who adopt them.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

Read MaggieRose's link. It tells you EVERYTHING you need to know about adopting a MWD. Their personalities are as varied as any other dog.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I never owned an ex military dog but I have owned a few ex k9s and I hope you know a dog enough to have one!


----------

